# Options for edging plywood work bench top



## cassidy (May 20, 2016)

I'm building a workbench to accommodate my miter saw on one end (about 20%) of the workbench top length, and to do other stuff, such as accommodate my grinder (for sharpening lathe tools) on the remaining 80% of the benchtop length. This workbench is is not for working projects (it will not have dogs, wood-vices, etc). The workbench top will have two sandwiched 3/4" plywood pieces for a total thickness of 1 and 7/16" thickness. I would like you all to please advise me of options to put on the edge of this benchtop instead of having the plywood edge visually show. Any ideas? I will be clamping and banging some things on this benchtop so whatever I do with the edge needs to be durable. All thoughts and options are welcome!


----------



## skizzity (Jun 23, 2016)

Some 1x2 poplar mitered around the top.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I slightly different approach ...*

Use whatever wood you wish, Poplar, Maple etc. but I would create a rabbet by removing a 3/4" wide strip all around to top piece only. This will support the edge band much better than simply an end grain plywood and blue bond.


Kinda like this shape:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> Use whatever wood you wish, Poplar, Maple etc. but I would create a rabbet by removing a 3/4" wide strip all around to top piece only. This will support the edge band much better than simply an end grain plywood and blue bond.
> 
> 
> Kinda like this shape:


I agree with Woodnthings method for a more durable edge. I would also use a harder wood than Poplar if you have some on hand. If you cut the top 3/4" ply about 1" shorter on both length and width, you could eliminate the router exercise. Of course 1" will give you only a 1/2" rabbet all the way around, but I would prefer this 1/2" if I'm using 3/4" hardwood strip.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My workbench top (made of 2x6 laid on their sides) is covered in 1/8" Masonite. I then use 3/4" angle aluminum to protect the edges.

The aluminum edging is screwed to the bench so that I can easily replace the Masonite when I want.

George


----------

